
Ford made an electric Mustang with a manual transmission - hongzi
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/5/20950148/ford-electric-mustang-manual-prototype-stick-shift-lithium-sema-2019
======
pmdulaney
This Hacker News link title accurately reflects the headline on the verge.

But when I read it, I thought to myself: "Are they referring to an electric
vehicle that Ford made, say, in 1971? Or did they just make this thing?"

The better way of phrasing it would be: Ford has made an electric Mustang with
a manual transmission. In fact, the first sentence of the article uses the
perfect tense: "Ford has created..."

I suppose journalists think the simple past tense sounds cool -- even though
it doesn't communicate as well?

